# Paying too much rent?



## TommyB (9 Feb 2014)

Is €1600 too much rent to be paying for a single income family? That's the impression I get when I tell people I pay that much.


----------



## Joe_90 (9 Feb 2014)

If you earn €100k then maybe no if you earn €40k then maybe yes.

If it the going rate for where you live.  If you are paying twice as much as your neighbours for the same house then yes.


----------



## emeralds (9 Feb 2014)

It depends. It would not be too much for a semi-d in South County Dublin for example. But it would be over the odds for a small town in the Midlands I would guess.


----------



## Protocol (9 Feb 2014)

Rents are still too high in Ireland, particularly in cities.

800pm for 1-bed apts in Dublin is crazy.


----------



## Boyd (10 Feb 2014)

Protocol said:


> Rents are still too high in Ireland, particularly in cities. 800pm for 1-bed apts in Dublin is crazy.




Depends on where you are. I know someone renting in Portobello with monthly rent of E525 for a one bed flat. Similarly another person I know is paying E765 for nicer version of same flat. There's value out there but alot of demand....

OP, depends on where you are renting really. If its in north Cavan, you're probably overpaying. If its in Ballsbridge, probably not.....


----------

